# Gonna Take Out a Deer With My Custom .45ACP I Built



## Hannibal (Jun 27, 2015)

Frame and slide from WWII made by Ithaca Gun Co. in 1943. Completely disassembled and bead blasted slide and lower inside and out. All new internal parts. New Kart NM Easy Fit barrel and hand fitted bushing, link, pins, Ed Brown magazine release, Chip McCormick Beaver Tail Safety, Wilson Combat Skeletonized Match Trigger, Wilson Skeletonized Hammer, new Wolf recoil spring, sent slide to Novak who milled the military sights off and installed their low pro concealed carry sights, Magwell, Chip McCormick Pro Mag 8 round, Duracoated Matte Black, put 50 rounds of hardball downrange to seat the feet on the new crosslink. Loaded 200gr. Hornady XTP HP over PowerPistol powder. Shoots awesome. Will post pic tomorrow.


----------



## carver (Jun 28, 2015)

waiting.....


----------



## dtala (Jun 28, 2015)

please explain the term "take out" as far as hunting is concerned. I didn't know this was a "mob hit" forum....


----------



## smokey30725 (Jun 29, 2015)

dtala said:


> please explain the term "take out" as far as hunting is concerned. I didn't know this was a "mob hit" forum....



The deer talked a little too much...............


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 29, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> The deer talked a little too much............
> 
> 
> Loose lips sink ships..


----------



## Hoot (Jun 29, 2015)

C'mon - haven't any of you ever heard of Deer Dating?

"Deer, I'm gonna take you out to dinner and a movie tonight".

"Bleat, bleat, bleat". *deer shakes head*

"Deer, I don't think you heard me right.  I AM gonna take you out tonight"!

"Bleat, bleat, bleat".  *deer shakes head and stomps front hooves*

Man draws pistol and forces deer to go to dinner and movie with him.

Deer goes along, unwillingly.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 29, 2015)

Hoot said:


> C'mon - haven't any of you ever heard of Deer Dating?
> 
> "Deer, I'm gonna take you out to dinner and a movie tonight".
> 
> ...




 Now thats a hoot !!


----------



## dtala (Jun 29, 2015)

ya'll ain't right, funny, but not right.


----------



## tgc (Jul 16, 2015)

Hannibal said:


> Frame and slide from WWII made by Ithaca Gun Co. in 1943. Completely disassembled and bead blasted slide and lower inside and out. All new internal parts. New Kart NM Easy Fit barrel and hand fitted bushing, link, pins, Ed Brown magazine release, Chip McCormick Beaver Tail Safety, Wilson Combat Skeletonized Match Trigger, Wilson Skeletonized Hammer, new Wolf recoil spring, sent slide to Novak who milled the military sights off and installed their low pro concealed carry sights, Magwell, Chip McCormick Pro Mag 8 round, Duracoated Matte Black, put 50 rounds of hardball downrange to seat the feet on the new crosslink. Loaded 200gr. Hornady XTP HP over PowerPistol powder. Shoots awesome. Will post pic tomorrow.



Hey, where da picture. Did the deer hit squad git ya?


----------

